# Exchange: Boardman road bike for gravel bike or hybrid or mountain bike



## DooDah (25 May 2021)

Hi All,

I have a medium Boardman Race that has been updraded to Shimano 105 and Continental 4 seasons tyres. I bought this new as a winter bike, but it has only seen about 200km as I quickly decided I do not enjoy winter riding on roads. I have used it on a turbo for maybe another 200km, but I dont enjoy that either!!! Anyway, I would be interested in a swap for a decent gravel bike or hybrid or hardtail mountain bike, if anyone is interested. I can send pics on request. The Boardman is in almost immaculate condition.

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## DooDah (13 Jun 2021)

Withdrawn


----------

